# HELLLLP!  Accu-Chek Spirit Combo Software



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2012)

Got this last week.

Meter downloads, great.

Pump? - forget it.  Either 'Mickey' has sent the pump to Coventry or vice versa.  (oh hang on, they are both there to start with)

I've checked the 'How to prepare the device for download' destructions.  I had done it right.

I've cleaned the little window, I've change its battery even though it had not long had one.  I've turned the programme off and back on again.  I've unplugged the USB cable and stuck it in again.

I've moved the cordless mouse and keyboard to another room - however the meter just ignores them anyway so don't think it's them anyway.

Obviously I will ring the Helpline tomorrow, unless anyone else has any bright ideas?


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2012)

For the uninitiated, the communication device is trefoil shaped and hence its name, Mickey!


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 18, 2012)

Have you got them perfectly aliened?

I know with mine I used to have to put a table matt or two underneath the meter, otherwise it wouldn't line up, and keep the meter only an inch or so away from Micky...

Another issue I found is sun light, if sun is streaming onto it; it would corrupt the data 

What I don't understand though, is how come you've got to download via infra red, when the meter's got bluetooth on it?  Infra red is sooo unstable to environmental factors it's a nightmare.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 18, 2012)

Well - suggest you make Roche redesign the software Ellie ! I couldn't care less what it downloads by as long as it does it - and it doesn't.

It's not the meter, it's the pump itself.  The meter is fine as I said.  But although it shows I've bolused or corrected, it doesn't say 'what'.

Plus you know the screen with all 24 of your hourly basal rates on? - I haven't got that - I assume it reads that from the pump as it certainly isn't in the meter, is it?


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

I have had a similar problem, it's the 360 software it's crap (a bit like roche) They sent it me instead of the smartpix one I ordered and I had to ring twice as the first order didn't get processed.
  Onr of their techy people did ring to help but a fat lot of good they are.

So in short they sent something completely different to what I asked for on the basis they think it's better despite no actual living person being able to use it probably on the basis they can cgarge the PCT alot more money.


Give me the simple product I requested and don't make me keep chasin you for it roche.




in fact I might change my signature.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

did it work?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 21, 2012)

Paul

Believe me smart pix is utter rubbish...  The 360 software actually does more than the smart pix..

Smart pix how many weeks of results you can download from your pump and meter are different if I remember rightly one is 8 weeks the other is 6 weeks..  That's your limit

The smart pix software opens in Explorer so you have no ability to save data as a file, if you want to keep the data you've got to print off an hard copy.

Another thing that used to really pig me off, was the report system it used or should I say lack of it...  You are confined to either a day or a set period of time.  You can't ask it to generate reports for specific periods by your chosen dates.  You can only to it by day, or from 1,3,4 etc week blocks..

On the 360 software you can do all this, chose dates you want, save your results to your computer etc.

Now I would opt for the 360 software as being the better out of a bad choice.  

As Rouche software is pretty lousy when it comes to other manufacturers software.


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> Paul
> 
> Believe me smart pix is utter rubbish...  The 360 software actually does more than the smart pix..
> 
> ...



I have two fairly modern laptops I have two PC's one very modern and the 360 software will not load on any machine nor does it tell me the problem even with the techy person on the phone It still isn't loaded.

IT IS RUBBISH

ROCHE ARE RUBBISH


----------



## ypauly (Mar 21, 2012)

I only wish I could get a different pump but think I may be stuck with this one. I will speak to DSN though.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 21, 2012)

ypauly said:


> I have two fairly modern laptops I have two PC's one very modern and the 360 software will not load on any machine nor does it tell me the problem even with the techy person on the phone It still isn't loaded.
> 
> IT IS RUBBISH
> 
> ROCHE ARE RUBBISH



I've got the 360 software on my old XP desktop. Works fine, although the infrared thingy is a bit temperamental and the software as a whole can be incredibly slow. I only use it to print off graphs and stats for my 6 monthly reviews though, don't need any clever pump-related stuff. It was free as well, whereas I think they charge for Smartpix (or at least, they used to). Before 360 I had 'Compass' which was very similar to 360.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone used the diasend software?
If not worth a try I know it's Combo  compatible so might be worth looking at that.


----------

